# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الإلتحاق بركب الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة

## خالد الشافعي

الأزهر في السابق كان من أقوى الجامعات الإسلامية ، لكن الأزهر تساقط زهره ، ومن المحال دوام الحال ، وفي هذا العصر تصدرت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدنية المنورة المرتبة الأولى من ناحية التدريس ، والجامعة مرت بعصرين 
العصر الأول : وهو عصر الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من العلماء وخاصة الشيخ الألباني ، وهذا العصر هو العصر الذهبي لها 
العصر الثاني : عصر تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من العلماء وخاصة تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني ، وهذا هو العصر الفضي لها 
وقد أدركت آخر هذا العصر من عام 1409 إلى 1413 عام هـ < 1989 إلى 1993 م > ، واستفدت كثيرا من الجامعة وخاصة في إعطائنا المفاتيح الفضية للدخول إلى الكتب الكبيرة 
فانصح جميع طلاب العلم بالالتحاق بهذه الجامعة وإلا جامعة محمد بن سعود بالرياض أو جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ، والخيار الأخير الإلتحاق بجامعة بلدك < كليات الشريعة >

----------


## خالد الشافعي

هذا هو موقع الجامعة 
http://iu.edu.sa/web/Default.aspx
__________________

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وكان على قمة العصر الذهبي الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله مفتي المملكة سابقا 
ورؤساء الجامعة كالتالي :
سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم 
سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز 

معالي د. عبدالله العبيد 
معالي د. صالح العبود 
معالي أ.د. محمد العقلا 
وأحيانا كان نائب رئيس الجامعة هو الذي يتولى أمرها كالشيخ عبد المحسن العباد والدكتور عبد الله الزايد 
ورئيس جامعتنا سابقا  عبد الله العبيد لا تسأل عن خلقه وتواضعه وكرمه ، فقد تعلمت منه الخلق والتواضع والكرم 
وبابه كان مفتوحا للكل بلا حرس أو سكرتير أول أو رابع أو مدير مكتب أو مدير مدير مكتب الرئيس !

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من موقع الجامعة الإسلامية 
معالي د. عبدالله العبيد 

ولد معالي الدكتور عبدالله بن صالح بن عبيد العبيد في البدائع بمنطقة القصيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية عام 1361هـ - 1941م.حصل على بكالوريوس اللغة العربية من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض. 
حصل على درجة الماجستير في المناهج والتقييم التربوي من جامعة أوكلاهوما الحكومية - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في نفس التخصص ومن نفس الجامعة. 
حصل على دورة التأهيل العسكري للضباط الجامعيين. 
حصل على دورة الإدارة العليا من معهد الإدارة العامة بالرياض. 

حياته الوظيفية: 
مندوباً للرئاسة العامة لتعليم البنات بالزلفي. 
محرراً بوزارة الدفاع وبالقوات الجوية الملكية السعودية. 
مدرساً بكلية الملك فيصل الجوية ومديراً لمكتب قائد الكلية وقائداً لجناح التعليم فيها. 
وكيلاً مساعداً للشؤون الإدارية بالرئاسة العامة لشؤون الحرمين الشريفين ثم نائباً للرئيس العام لشؤون الحرمين لشؤون المسجد النبوي الشريف. 
نائباً لرئيس الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة ثم رئيساً للجامعة. 
أميناً عاماً لرابطة العالم الإسلامي وشغل أثناء ذلك وظائف: 
الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى العالمي للمساجد. 
عضو مجلس الشورى في دورته الثالثة عام 1422ه. 
رئيس هيئة الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم والسُنَّة النبوية. 
نائب رئيس المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي. 
رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية. 

المشاركات العلمية: 
المشاركة في العديد من المؤتمرات والندوات المحلية والإقليمية والدولية الخاصة بالدعوة والتعليم وبالحوار بين الحضارات وبشؤون الأقليات الإسلامية وبحقوق الإنسان. 
الإشراف على عدد من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه ومناقشتها وتقييم الأبحاث للترقيات العلمية. القيام بعدد من الدراسات والأبحاث وأوراق عمل منها: 
دراسة مقارنة بين المناهج التعليمية. 
تنمية الطاقة البشرية الفنية في المملكة العربية السعودية. 
مذكرات في فن القيادة وبناء الشخصية. 
جهود المملكة العربية السعودية في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين في شرق آسيا. 
إنجازات المملكة العربية السعودية في خدمة الهيئات والمنظمات الإسلامية. 
كرامة الإنسان في الإسلام. 
المملكة والإسلام وحوار الحضارات. 
الحضارات والثقافات وئام أم صدام. 
جهود المملكة العربية السعودية في دعم قضية فلسطين. 
حقوق غير المسلمين في الإسلام ضوابط التعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين. 
الإرهاب ومواجهته 
عضوية الهيئات والمجالس 
العضوية في عدد من المجالس العلمية والتربوية والدعوية منها: عضو مجلس التعليم العالي للجامعات بالمملكة العربية السعودية وعضو المجلس الأعلى لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية والمجلس الأعلى لجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة والمجلس الأعلى لجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض. 
عضو مجلس الأمناء للجامعة الإسلامية في إسلام أباد بالباكستان ومجلس الأمناء للجامعة الإسلامية في كوالالمبور بماليزيا ومجلس الأمناء للجامعة الإسلامية في أوغندا. 
عضو مجلس الدعوة والإرشاد وعضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية. 
عضو مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات وعضو مجلس الأمناء لمؤسسة الملك فيصل الخيرية وعضو لجنة جائزة الملك فيصل لخدمة الإسلام. 
نائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى العالمي للدعوة والإغاثة في القاهرة وعضو اللجنة الإسلامية العالمية لحقوق الإنسان وعضو اللجنة الإسلامية العالمية للحوار بالمجلس. نائب رئيس المجلس العالمي للدين والسلام. 
عضو الهيئة العليا للإشراف على مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة المنورة. 
عضو المجلس التأسيسي لرابطة العالم الإسلامي. 
عضو مجلس الأمناء لهيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية وعضو مجلس الأمناء لمؤسسة مكة المكرمة الخيرية. 
عضو المجلس الاستشاري للهيئة العليا للسياحة. 
عضو رئاسة الحوار الوطني في مركز الملك عبدالعزيز للحوار الوطني. 
رئيس الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الإنسان.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

والدراسة في السعودية مجانا فضلا عن الراتب الشهري والأكل والشرب والمسكن والكتب وتذاكر الطيران ............... إلخ

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وأي استفسار عن الجامعة الإسلامية فعليكم بمراسلة الأخ عبد الله القاضي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
وعدد الذين دخلوا صفحته للإستفسارات تجاوزوا < 65 > ألفا للإستفسارات من 
تاريخ 26 /3 / 2008 م

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وطلاب المدارس بإمكانهم الإلتحاق بالمعهد المتوسط أو الثانوي أو دار الحديث المدنية أو المكية ،وكل هذه الأقسام تابعة للجامعة ، وبعد ذلك ينتقلون للجامعة تلقائيا 
والذي يدرس بالمعهد المتوسط ثم الثانوي ثم الجامعة يستفيد أكثر من الطالب الذي يدرس الجامعة فقط عندهم ، لأن المعهد يركز على تدريس العلوم الشرعية

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

و كيف السبيل أخي للدراسة هناك علما أنهم يحجرون على الطلبة الذين يتجاوز عمرهم 25 سنة؟أريد الدراسة هناك و التفوق و بلوغ الدكتوراه لكن لما سمعت هذا الخبر حزنت جدا، فكيف السبيل للدراسة هناك شيخنا خالد جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> و كيف السبيل أخي للدراسة هناك علما أنهم يحجرون على الطلبة الذين يتجاوز عمرهم 25 سنة؟أريد الدراسة هناك و التفوق و بلوغ الدكتوراه لكن لما سمعت هذا الخبر حزنت جدا، فكيف السبيل للدراسة هناك شيخنا خالد جزاكم الله خيرا


كلامك صحيح ، وقدر الله وما شاء فعل .
وهذه هي شروط القبول بالجامعة 
شروط القبول



الشروط المطلوب توفرها في طالب المنحة الدراسية
1.أن يكون الطالب مسلماً حسن السيرة والسلوك . 
2.أن يتعهد بالتزام أنظمة ولوائح الجامعة . 
3.أن يكون لائقا طبياً . 
4.أن يجتاز أي اختبار أو مقابلة شخصية تجريها الجهة ذات العلاقة . 
5.أن يكون حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو من خارجها . 
6.أن تكون شهادته الثانوية صادرة من مدرسة حكومية أو من مدرسة معادلة لدى الجامعة . 
7.أن يلتزم بالتفرغ الكامل للدراسة 
8.ألا يكون قد مضى منذ حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية العامة مدة تزيد عن خمس سنوات . 
9.ألا يزيد سن طالب المنحة عن خمس وعشرين سنة عند بدء الدراسة. 
10.أن يكون المتقدم لكلية القرآن الكريم حافظاً للقرآن الكريم كاملاً . 
11.أن يستوفي أي شروط أخرى يحددها مجلس الجامعة وتعلن وقت التقديم . 
12.أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة اختبار القدرات العامة إذا كانت شهادته الثانوية من داخل المملكة العربية السعودية . 

تنبيهات : 
1.لا يوجد مكاتب أو وكلاء للجامعة في أي مكان في العالم لاستقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالدراسة في الجامعة . 
2.على الطالب أن يباشر عملية تقديم الطلب بنفسه ، ويتحمل مسؤولية المحافظة على الأرقام التي تمنح له عند اكتمال تقديم الطلب . 
3.الجامعة الإسلامية مؤسسة علمية وثقافية تهدف إلى تبليغ رسالة الإسلام عن طريق الدعوة والتعليم الجامعي والدراسات العليا وإعداد البحوث العلمية وترجمتها ونشرها والعناية بالتراث الإسلامي . 
4.الدراسة في الجامعة الإسلامية باللغة العربية . 
5.التقدم بطلب التحاق بالجامعة لا يعني أي التزام من قبل الجامعة بقبول الطالب ما لم يشعر كتابيا بالقبول . 
6.لا يتم الاعتماد على المعلومات التي تسجل في طلب الالتحاق ما لم ترفق معه الوثائق التي تثبت ذلك 
7.الطالب المتقدم بمستندات مزورة يقع تحت طائلة العقوبة ويلغى قبوله . 
8.تحدد الجامعة الجهة الدراسية للطالب المقبول بعد وصوله حسب أنظمة الجامعة . 
9.الطالب المقبول يحصل على رقم التذكرة من الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة ، ثم يراجع الخطوط الناقلة .
10.يتحمل الطالب المقبول في الجامعة مسؤولية معرفة ومتابعة نظام الدراسة واللوائح المنظمة لها . 
11.جميع التعهدات والإقرارات والإنذارات الإلكترونية الموجودة في ملف الطالب الإلكتروني ملزمة للطالب كمثيلاتها الورقية ويتحمل الطالب مسؤولية مراجعتها دوريا من خلال اسم المستخدم والرقم السري الخاص بالطالب . وكذا جميع التعاملات الإلكترونية التي ينفذها الطالب من خلال مستخدمه الخاص به . 
12.جميع التعهدات والإقرارات والشروط التي يطلع عليها الطالب في هذا الطلب ويلتزم بها سوف تدرج في ملفه باللغة العربية .


..............................  .........
وقد يوجد بعض حالات الإستثناء فيما يخص السن < تجاوز السن المقرر المطلوب > حسب معلوماتي القديمة .

----------


## شتا محمد

عمل طيب ودعوة مباركة 
وفقكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو نور المصرى

هل التقديم للجامعة مازال ساريا فى هذا الأيام ؟؟؟؟
أرجو توضيح ميعاد تقديم الأوراق المطلوبة حتى يتسنى لى إن كان متاحا أن أتوكل على الله عز وجل وأتقدم للجامعة وجزاكم الله خيرا ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> هل التقديم للجامعة مازال ساريا فى هذا الأيام ؟؟؟؟
> أرجو توضيح ميعاد تقديم الأوراق المطلوبة حتى يتسنى لى إن كان متاحا أن أتوكل على الله عز وجل وأتقدم للجامعة وجزاكم الله خيرا ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


أي  استفسار عن الجامعة الإسلامية فعليك بمراسلة الأخ عبد الله القاضي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
وعدد الذين دخلوا صفحته للإستفسارات تجاوزوا < 65 > ألفا للإستفسارات من 
تاريخ 26 /3 / 2008 م 
وشكرا على حسن ظنك بي ، بالتوفيق

----------


## خالد الشافعي

المعهد المتوسط التابع للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة 
نبذة تعريفية 

نشأته : 
استناداً إلى موافقة المجلس الاستشاري الأعلى للجامعة في دورته الثانية المنعقدة يوم 28/7/1383هـ وبناءً على توصية اللجنة المنبثقة عن المجلس , التي قدرت موقف الجامعة تجاه الطلبة الذين يفدون من خارج المملكة , وخاصة من البلاد التي لم يتيسر فيها التعليم الإسلامي مع حاجتها الشديدة إليه , فقررت ما يلي : ـ 
ينشأ قسم إعدادي ذو شعبتين , شعبة مدتها سنة واحة لتعليم اللغة العربية , وشعبة مدتها ثلاث سنوات لتزويد الطالب بالمعلومات الإسلامية والعربية التي تؤهله للالتحاق بالمعهد الثانوي , وتلحق إدارة الجامعة الطالب بالسنة المناسبة لمستواه , وذلك عند الضرورة , وقد تم إنشاء المعهد المتوسط في سنة 1386هـ . 

أهدافه: 
كان الهدف من إنشائه هو ظهور الحاجة إلى إنشاء مرحلة متوسطة تؤهل الطالب للالتحاق بالمعهد الثانوي , وتكون رافداً له , وتزويد الطلاب الذين يلتحقون به بقدر كاف من العلوم الإسلامية والعربية , والعمل على غرس العقيدة الصحيحة في نفوسهم وتحقيق النمو المتكامل المتزن له , والذي يشمل التربية الروحية والجسمية والعقلية و الاجتماعية والخلقية . 

مهامه: 
استقبال طلابه من أبناء المملكة العربية السعودية وأبناء العالم الإسلامي , الحاصلين على شهادة إتمام الدراسة الابتدائية أو ما يعادلها لتلقي العلوم الشرعية والعربية والعلوم الاجتماعية , وعلوم اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات . 
ويعمل المعهد على تربية طلابه تربية إسلامية مبنية على العقيدة السليمة , والعبادة الصحيحة , وحسن الخلق , ورعايتهم وتوفير الطمأنينة والاستقرار لهم , وتوجيه نشاطهم , وتنمية شخصيتهم الإسلامية ومواهبهم وملكاتهم العقلية والعلمية , وإعدادهم الإعداد الملائم , الذي يؤهلهم للالتحاق بالمرحلة الثانوية . 
..............................  ..................
المعهد الثانوي التابع للجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة 
إنشاء المعهد الثانوي
لقد أنشأت حكومة المملكة العربية السعودية الجامعة الإسلامية عام 1381هـ لتعدّ أبناء العالم الإسلامي وتؤهلهم ليكونوا دعاة إلى الله في بلدانهم بعد تخرجهم من كلياتهم المتعددة. 



ولقد افتتح المعهد الثانوي في أول عام افتتحت فيه الجامعة الإسلامية ليكون رافداً مباشراً تابعاً لها.
وهو يستقبل طلابه من أبناء المملكة ومن أبناء العالم الإسلامي الحاصلين على شهادة إتمام الدراسة المتوسطة (الكفاءة) أو ما يعادلها. 
ويعدُّ المعهد الثانوي أبناءه الطلاب إعداداً علمياً وتربوياً ليكونوا مؤهلين للالتحاق بكليات الجامعة، ومدة الدراسة فيه ثلاث سنوات يحصل في نهايتها على شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية. 

أهداف المعهد الثانوي 
تعتبر المعاهد والدور والمدارس التي تتبع الجامعة بمثابة روافد لها تستقبل أبناء المسلمين من أنحاء العالم لتزويدهم بقدر كافٍ من العلوم الإسلامية والعربية والمواد الثقافية. ويتمثل ذلك في الآتي: 
أولا: إعداد الطلاب إعداداً علمياً يؤهلهم لمواصلة الدراسة في الكليات. 
ثانياً: تأصيل العقيدة الإسلامية الصحيحة لدى الطالب. 
ثالثا: الإلمام بالمعارف اللغوية والتي تعينه على فهم العلم الشرعي. 
رابعاً: إعداد الطالب ثقافياً من خلال المواد الثقافية كالتاريخ والجغرافيا واللغة الإنجليزية. 
خامساً: إعداد الطالب إعداداً سلوكياً متكاملاً ويتمثل ذلك في النشاطات اللا منهجية والمسابقات الثقافية الهادفة . 
سادساً: تنمية المهارات الدعوية والتي تعتبر من أهم أهداف الجامعة والدراسة فيها، ويتمثل ذلك في المواد اللغوية كالخطابة والخط والبلاغة وغيرها.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

كليات الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة 
كلية الشريعة وأقسامها ( الفقه _ أصول فقه _ القضاء والسياسة) .
كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين وأقسامها ( العقيدة _ الدعوة _ التاريخ _التربية ) .
كلية القرآن الكريم (قسم القراءات _ قسم التفسير) .
كلية الحديث الشريف ( فقه السنة ومصادرها _قسم علوم الحديث ) .
كلية اللغة العربية ( اللغويات _ البلاغة والأدب ) .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

شروط القبول في الجامعة:
شروط القبول في المرحلة الجامعية لغير السعوديين : 
1- أن يكون حاصلاَ على الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها. 
2- أن لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها مدة تزيد عن خمس سنوات. 
3- أن لا يكون مفصولا من جامعة أخرى لأسباب تأديبية أو أكاديمية. 
4- أن يكون المتقدم لكلية القرآن حافظاَ للقرآن كاملاَ. 
5- ألا يزيد سن طالب المنحة عن خمس وعشرين سنة.
المستندات الواجب تقديها للجامعة: 
1- الشهادة الدراسية الأخيرة التي حصل عليها. 
2- بيان بالدرجات والتقديرات التي حصل عليها الطالب في السنة الأخيرة . 
3- شهادة بحسن السيرة والسلوك صادرة من المدرسة التي تخرج فيها. 
4- شهادة الميلاد صادرة من جهة معتمدة. 
5- تقرير طبي بسلامة بصره وأعضائه وخلوة من الأمراض السارية صادر من جهة معتمدة . 
6- ست صور شمسية حديثة مقاس 4x6
7- تعريف بالطالب من إحدى المؤسسات الإسلامية في البلد الذي يقيم فيه الطالب أو من شخصيتين إسلاميتين ممن تعرفهم الجامعة يتضمن بيان حال الطالب بأنه من المحافظين على أداء الفرائض ومن المتمسكين بالآداب الإسلامية.. 
8- صورة جواز السفر أو إثبات الجنسية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> شروط القبول في الجامعة:
> شروط القبول في المرحلة الجامعية لغير السعوديين : 
> 1- أن يكون حاصلاَ على الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو خارجها. 
> 2- أن لا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية أو ما يعادلها مدة تزيد عن خمس سنوات. 
> 3- أن لا يكون مفصولا من جامعة أخرى لأسباب تأديبية أو أكاديمية. 
> 4- أن يكون المتقدم لكلية القرآن حافظاَ للقرآن كاملاَ. 
> 5- ألا يزيد سن طالب المنحة عن خمس وعشرين سنة.
> المستندات الواجب تقديها للجامعة: 
> 1- الشهادة الدراسية الأخيرة التي حصل عليها. 
> ...


وأهم شيء :
_الإخلاص لله عز وجل في طلب العلم .
_السفر والتقديم المباشر وعمل المقابلة الشخصية وعدم الإعتماد علي التقديم عبر الإنترنت.
_ محاولة جمع أكبر عدد ممكن من التزكيات قبل السفر من مؤسسات أو شخصيات معروفة في بلد الطالب .
_ إكمال كل الأوراق المطلوبة 
وفترة التقديم من شهر أكتوبر إلي شهر يناير وهي مدة التقديم المتاحة للطلاب 
والسفر الشخصي بواسطة العمرة هو أحسن شىء ، وليس الخبر كالمعاينة

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أفضل طريقة لطلب العلم الشرعي الصحيح هو الإلتحاق بسفينة الجامعة الإسلامية ، ويكفي فخرا لهذه الجامعة انها في مدينة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فالطالب يدرس في الصباح إلى الظهر بالجامعة ، وبعد العصر إلى العشاء يطلب العلم في المسجد النبوي ، وفي الحديث الحسن الذي رواه ابن ماجة : من جاء مسجدي هذا لم يأته إلا لخير يتعلمه أو يعلمه فهو بمنزلة المجاهد في سبيل الله ومن جاء لغير ذلك فهو بمنزلة الرجل ينظر إلى متاع غيره
وإن لم يستطع فعليه بجامعة محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض أو جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة وفي كل خير ، وإن لم يقبل في أي جامعة من هذه الجامعات فعليه بجامعة بلده 
وبفضل الله عزوجل قبلت في الجامعة الإسلامية وجامعة محمد بن سعود الإسلامية ، وبعد الإستخارة والإستشارة اخترت الجامعة الإسلامية وذلك في عام 1409هـ < 1989 >

----------


## خالد الشافعي

نبذة تعريفية 
الجامعة الإسلامية جامعة حكومية سعودية تتبع وزارة التعليم العالي بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، أنشئت عام 1381هـ ، وهي مؤسسة إسلامية عالمية من حيث الغاية عربية سعودية من حيث التبعية .
وتضم الجامعة حالياً خمس كليات هي : 
1- كلية الشريعة . 
وهي تهدف إلى العناية بالفقه الإسلامي وأصوله ، والإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية ، والعلوم المساعدة الأخرى ، وتتضمن الكلية الأقسام التالية : 
أ*- قسم الفقه . 
ب - قسم أصول الفقه . 
ج – قسم القضاء والسياسة الشرعية . 
وتمنح الكلية درجة ( البكالوريس ) في الشريعة الإسلامية ، كما تمنح درجة الدبلوم العالي في القضاء والسياسة الشرعية ، ودرجة ( الماجستير ) ، والعالمية العالية ( الدكتوراه ) في التخصصات المتاحة بها . 
2- كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين . 
وتهدف إلى العناية بالعقيدة الإسلامية مع الإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية ، والعلوم المساعدة الأخرى ، وتتضمن الكلية الأقسام التالية : 
أ*- قسم العقيدة . 
ب – قسم الدعوة . 
ج – قسم التاريخ الإسلامي . 
د – قسم التربية . 
وتمنح الكلية درجة ( البكالوريس ) في الدعوة وأصول الدين ، كما تمنح درجة الدبلوم العالي الدعوة ، ودرجة ( الماجستير ) ، والعالمية العالية ( الدكتوراه ) في التخصصات المتاحة بها . 
3- كلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية. 
تهدف إلى العناية بعلوم القرآن ، وبكتاب الله عز وجل حفظاً وتفسيراً مع الإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية ، والعلوم المساعدة الأخرى ، وتتضمن الكلية الأقسام التالية : 
أ*- قسم القراءات . 
ب*- قسم التفسير . 
وتمنح الكلية درجة ( البكالوريس ) في القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية ، كما تمنح درجة ( الماجستير ) ، والعالمية العالية ( الدكتوراه ) في التخصصات المتاحة بها . 
4 – كلية الحديث الشريف والدراسات الإسلامية . 
تهدف إلى العناية بالسنة النبوية وعلومها وخدمتها مع الإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية ، والعلوم المساعدة الأخرى ، وتتضمن الكلية الأقسام التالية : 
أ*- قسم فقه السنة ومصادرها. 
ب*- قسم علوم الحديث . 
وتمنح الكلية درجة ( البكالوريس ) في الحديث الشريف والدراسات الإسلامية ، كما تمنح درجة ( الماجستير ) ، والعالمية العالية ( الدكتوراه ) في التخصصات المتاحة بها . 
5- كلية اللغة العربية . 
وتهدف للعناية بدراسات اللغة العربية وعلومها وآدابها ، مع الإلمام بالعلوم الشرعية ، والعلوم المساعدة الأخرى ، وتتضمن الكلية الأقسام التالية : 
أ*- قسم اللغويات. 
ب*- قسم البلاغة والأدب . 
وتمنح الكلية درجة ( البكالوريس ) في اللغة العربية ، كما تمنح درجة ( الماجستير ) ، والعالمية العالية ( الدكتوراه ) في التخصصات المتاحة بها . 
ويتبع الجامعة معهد لتعليم اللغة العربية لغير الناطقين باللغة العربية ، ومعهد ثانوي ، ومعهد متوسط ، ودار الحديث المدنية ، ودار الحديث المكية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

مميزات طلاب المنح الدراسية الداخلية والخارجية 
مميزات طلاب المنح. 
قبول الطالب على منحة دراسية يعطيه بعض المميزات ، منها : . 
1. تأمين تذاكر السفر عند قبول الطالب وفي نهاية كل عام دراسي أيضاً وفق ضوابط محددة . 
2. صرف مكافأة شهرية . 
3. صرف مكافأة امتياز للطلاب المتميزين. 
4. تأمين السكن المؤثث لغير ذوي العائلات دون مقابل. 
5. تقديم وجبات غذائية في مطعم الجامعة مقابل اشتراك رمزي. 
6. تأمين الرعاية الصحية في مستشفى الجامعة. 
7. تأمين النقل من الجامعة وإليها لأداء الصلاة في المسجد النبوي ولرحلات العمرة وغيرها وفق جداول منظمة. 
8. الاستفادة من مرافق الجامعة الرياضية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

شروط القبول 

الشروط المطلوب توفرها في طالب المنحة الدراسية
1.أن يكون الطالب مسلماً حسن السيرة والسلوك . 
2.أن يتعهد بالتزام أنظمة ولوائح الجامعة . 
3.أن يكون لائقا طبياً . 
4.أن يجتاز أي اختبار أو مقابلة شخصية تجريها الجهة ذات العلاقة . 
5.أن يكون حاصلاً على الشهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها من داخل المملكة أو من خارجها . 
6.أن تكون شهادته الثانوية صادرة من مدرسة حكومية أو من مدرسة معادلة لدى الجامعة . 
7.أن يلتزم بالتفرغ الكامل للدراسة 
8.ألا يكون قد مضى منذ حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية العامة مدة تزيد عن خمس سنوات . 
9.ألا يزيد سن طالب المنحة عن خمس وعشرين سنة عند بدء الدراسة. 
10.أن يكون المتقدم لكلية القرآن الكريم حافظاً للقرآن الكريم كاملاً . 
11.أن يستوفي أي شروط أخرى يحددها مجلس الجامعة وتعلن وقت التقديم . 
12.أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة اختبار القدرات العامة إذا كانت شهادته الثانوية من داخل المملكة العربية السعودية . 

تنبيهات : 
1.لا يوجد مكاتب أو وكلاء للجامعة في أي مكان في العالم لاستقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالدراسة في الجامعة . 
2.على الطالب أن يباشر عملية تقديم الطلب بنفسه ، ويتحمل مسؤولية المحافظة على الأرقام التي تمنح له عند اكتمال تقديم الطلب . 
3.الجامعة الإسلامية مؤسسة علمية وثقافية تهدف إلى تبليغ رسالة الإسلام عن طريق الدعوة والتعليم الجامعي والدراسات العليا وإعداد البحوث العلمية وترجمتها ونشرها والعناية بالتراث الإسلامي . 
4.الدراسة في الجامعة الإسلامية باللغة العربية . 
5.التقدم بطلب التحاق بالجامعة لا يعني أي التزام من قبل الجامعة بقبول الطالب ما لم يشعر كتابيا بالقبول . 
6.لا يتم الاعتماد على المعلومات التي تسجل في طلب الالتحاق ما لم ترفق معه الوثائق التي تثبت ذلك 
7.الطالب المتقدم بمستندات مزورة يقع تحت طائلة العقوبة ويلغى قبوله . 
8.تحدد الجامعة الجهة الدراسية للطالب المقبول بعد وصوله حسب أنظمة الجامعة . 
9.الطالب المقبول يحصل على رقم التذكرة من الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة ، ثم يراجع الخطوط الناقلة .
10.يتحمل الطالب المقبول في الجامعة مسؤولية معرفة ومتابعة نظام الدراسة واللوائح المنظمة لها . 
11.جميع التعهدات والإقرارات والإنذارات الإلكترونية الموجودة في ملف الطالب الإلكتروني ملزمة للطالب كمثيلاتها الورقية ويتحمل الطالب مسؤولية مراجعتها دوريا من خلال اسم المستخدم والرقم السري الخاص بالطالب . وكذا جميع التعاملات الإلكترونية التي ينفذها الطالب من خلال مستخدمه الخاص به . 
12.جميع التعهدات والإقرارات والشروط التي يطلع عليها الطالب في هذا الطلب ويلتزم بها سوف تدرج في ملفه باللغة العربية .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الوثائق المطلوبة 

الوثائق المطلوبة هي : 
• الشهادة الدراسية الثانوية . 
• كشف الدرجات للمرحلة الثانوية . 
• شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك . 
• شهادة الميلاد . 
• جواز السفر . 
• البطاقة الشخصية . 
• صورة شخصية واضحة حديثة وملونة مقاس (4x6) 
• يجب أن تكون الصورة بدون نظارة وبخلفية بيضاء وبدون غطاء الرأس . 
• تقرير طبي حديث بسلامة الأعضاء والحواس والخلو من الأمراض السارية (المعدية) صادر من مركز طبي معتمد . 
• تعريف بالطالب من إحدى المؤسسات الإسلامية في البلد الذي يقيم فيه الطالب أو من شخصيتين إسلاميتين يتضمن بيان حال الطالب وأنه من المحافظين على أداء الفرائض ومن المتمسكين بالآداب الإسلامية . 
• شهادة الدخول في الإسلام (لمن لم يكن مسلما منذ الولادة) . 
- يجب إرفاق ترجمة باللغة العربية لكل وثيقة مكتوبة بغير العربية مصدقاً عليها من مكتب للترجمة معتمد . 
- في حال قبول الطالب يجب أن يحضر أصول الوثائق مصدقة من السفارة السعودية ، وفي حال عدم وجود سفارة سعودية في بلد الطالب يصدق وثائقه من أي جهة موثوقة لدى الجامعة . 
- في حال وجود أخطاء في بياناتك الأساسية في وثائقك الأصلية (مثل : الاسم وتاريخ الميلاد ومكان الميلاد) فعليك تعديل تلك الأخطاء من الجهات المختصة في بلدك قبل إرسال الطلب، وذلك أن أنظمة الجامعة تمنع التعديل على البيانات الأساسية بعد قبول الطالب .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> الأزهر في السابق كان من أقوى الجامعات الإسلامية ، لكن الأزهر تساقط زهره ، ومن المحال دوام الحال ، وفي هذا العصر تصدرت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدنية المنورة المرتبة الأولى من ناحية التدريس ، والجامعة مرت بعصرين 
> العصر الأول : وهو عصر الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من العلماء وخاصة الشيخ الألباني ، وهذا العصر هو العصر الذهبي لها 
> العصر الثاني : عصر تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز وغيره من العلماء وخاصة تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني ، وهذا هو العصر الفضي لها 
> وقد أدركت آخر هذا العصر من عام 1409 إلى 1413 عام هـ < 1989 إلى 1993 م > ، واستفدت كثيرا من الجامعة وخاصة في إعطائنا المفاتيح الفضية للدخول إلى الكتب الكبيرة 
> فانصح جميع طلاب العلم بالالتحاق بهذه الجامعة وإلا جامعة محمد بن سعود بالرياض أو جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ، والخيار الأخير الإلتحاق بجامعة بلدك < كليات الشريعة >


وشيخنا عبد المحسن العباد وصف عصر الشيخ ابن باز بالعصر الذهبي

----------


## خالد الشافعي

تطور رئاسة الجامعة في سطور 


أولا / انشئت الجامعة الإسلامية عام 1381هـ < 1961 م > وكان سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ مفتي الممكلة العربية السعودية أول من تولى رئاسة الجامعة 
وسبحان الله مفتي المملكة الأول محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ كان ضريرا ، وكذلك المفتي الثاني بعده الشيخ ابن باز رحمهما الله تعالى ، وكذلك المفتي الثالث بعدهما عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله < أي من بداية عهد الملك عبد العزيز إلى الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز > 
قال البخاري في صحيحه : بَاب فَضْلِ مَنْ ذَهَبَ بَصَرُهُ
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ الْهَادِ عَنْ عَمْرٍو مَوْلَى الْمُطَّلِبِ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ إِذَا ابْتَلَيْتُ عَبْدِي بِحَبِيبَتَيْهِ فَصَبَرَ عَوَّضْتُهُ مِنْهُمَا الْجَنَّةَ يُرِيدُ عَيْنَيْهِ تَابَعَهُ أَشْعَثُ بْنُ جَابِرٍ وَأَبُو ظِلَالِ بْنُ هِلَالٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ثانيا / وكان ينوب عن سماحته في رئاستها سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز وكان التعاون بينهما تاما في رعاية الجامعة والعمل على كل ما يرقى وينهض بها 
وعصر الجامعة الذهبي بدايته كانت مع المفتي محمد بن إبراهيم ونائبه الشيخ ابن باز رحمهما الله تعالى 
وقد استقدموا كبار العلماء للتدريس بالجامعة كالشيخ الألباني ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي وحماد الأنصاري وعبد القادر شيبة الحمد وأبي بكر الجزائري وعبد المحسن العباد ومحمود ميرة ومحمد تقي الدين الهلالي وعطية سالم وغيرهم

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> ثانيا / وكان ينوب عن سماحته في رئاستها سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز وكان التعاون بينهما تاما في رعاية الجامعة والعمل على كل ما يرقى وينهض بها 
> وعصر الجامعة الذهبي بدايته كانت مع المفتي محمد بن إبراهيم ونائبه الشيخ ابن باز رحمهما الله تعالى 
> وقد استقدموا كبار العلماء للتدريس بالجامعة كالشيخ الألباني ومحمد الأمين الشنقيطي وحماد الأنصاري وعبد القادر شيبة الحمد وأبي بكر الجزائري وعبد المحسن العباد ومحمود ميرة ومحمد تقي الدين الهلالي وعطية سالم وغيرهم


وهذا العصر لن يتكرر مرة ثانية في نظري ، ولا نمنع فضل الله علينا ، ولا يأتي زمان إلى والذي بعد شر منه ، والعبرة بالغالب والنادر لا حكم له 
يا ليتني كنت معهم فأفوز فوزا عظيما

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ثالثا / - وحين توفي سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم أسندت رئاسة الجامعة إلى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز وظل سماحته يتولى منصب رئاستها إلى أن صدر الأمر الملكي السامي بتعيينه رئيسا عاما لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد.
- ثم عين فضيلة الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد نائبا لرئيس الجامعة عام 1395 هـ.
- وخلفه بعد ذلك فضيلة الدكتور عبد اللّه بن عبد الله الزايد نائباً لرئيس الجامعة في شهر ذي القعدة عام 1399 هـ.
- ثم صدر التوجيه الملكي السامي الكريم رقم 83870/ في 27/10/ 1402 هـ المبلغ إلى الجامعة بكتاب معالي وزير التعليم العالي رقم 1301/ ب في 27/10/1402 هـ بأنه نظراً لانتهاء فترة تعيين الدكتور عبد اللّه بن عبد اللّه الزايد على وظيفة نائب رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية فقد تم تكليف الدكتور عبد اللّه بن الصالح العبيد وكيل رئيس الحرمين الشريفين بالمدينة المنورة بالقيام بعمل نائب رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية بطريق الندب.
ونسال الله أن يثيبهم جميعا على ما قدموا للجامعة من جهد مشكور كان عاملا على ترقيتها والنهوض بها في سبيل خدمة الدعوة الإسلامية ونشر عقيدة السلف الصالح.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الشيخ محمد الأمين بن محمد المختار بن عبد القادر الجكني 
الشنقيطي (المتوفى : 1393هـ) صاحب كتاب [أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن]
دَوْرُهُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ : إِنَّ مَنْ يَعْرِفُ نَشْأَةَ الْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ ، وَقَدْ عَرَفَ الْحَرَكَةَ الْعِلْمِيَّةَ الْحَدِيثَةَ بِالرِّيَاضِ لَيَقُولُ إِنَّ افْتِتَاحَ الْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ امْتِدَادٌ لِلْحَرَكَةِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ الْحَدِيثَةِ بِالرِّيَاضِ .
وَالْمُتَتَبِّع  ُ لِلْحَرَكَاتِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ فِي الْعَالَمِ الْإِسْلَامِيِّ لَيَقُولُ إِنَّ افْتِتَاحَ الْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ فِي ذَلِكَ التَّارِيخِ عِنَايَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَتَدَارُكٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ الْإِسْلَامِيِّ حِينَمَا أُصِيبَتْ بَعْضُ دُورِ الْعِلْمِ الْكُبْرَى بِهِزَّاتٍ فِي بَرَامِجِهَا .
فَكَانَ إِيجَادُهَا امْتِدَادًا لِلْحَرَكَةِ الْعِلْمِيَّةِ الْحَدِيثَةِ بِالرِّيَاضِ وَمَجِيئُهَا آنَذَاكَ تَدَارُكًا لِبَعْضِ مَا فَاتَ ، وَلَعَلَّهَا جُزْءٌ مِنْ تَحْقِيقِ الْحَدِيثِ : إِنَّ الْإِيمَانَ لَيَأْرِزُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كَمَا تَأْرِزُ الْحَيَّةُ إِلَى جُحْرِهَا . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الْإِيمَانَ عَقِيدَةٌ وَعَمَلٌ وَالْعِلْمُ قَبْلَهُ .
وَمِنْ هُنَا نُجَدِّدُ أَوْ نَتَذَكَّرُ أَهَمِّيَّةَ الْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ وَمَدَى وُجُودِهَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ الْمُنَوَّرَةِ ، وَبِالتَّالِي مَجِيءُ أَبْنَاءِ الْعَالَمِ الْإِسْلَامِيِّ إِلَيْهَا لِلدِّرَاسَةِ وَلِلتَّرْبِيَة  ِ فِي هَذَا الْجَوِّ الرُّوحِيِّ لِتَبْرُزَ لَنَا قِيمَةُ الْعَمَلِ فِي الْجَامِعَةِ وَأَنَّ رِسَالَتَهَا تَرْبَوِيَّةٌ بِجَانِبِ أَنَّهَا عِلْمِيَّةٌ ، وَأَنَّهَا مَنَعَتِ الِانْتِسَابَ دُونَ الْحُضُورِ لِهَذَا الْغَرَضِ نَفْسِهِ .
وَقَدْ كَانَ لِوَالِدِنَا رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَجَالَاتِ الْيَدُ الطُّولَى وَالْمَجْهُودُ الْأَكْبَرُ فَلَمْ يَدَّخِرْ وِسْعًا فِي تَعْلِيمٍ وَلَمْ يَتَوَانَ فِي تَوْجِيهٍ ، سَوَاءٌ فِي دُرُوسِهِ أَوْ أَحَادِيثِهِ أَوْ مُحَاضَرَاتِهِ مَعَ الطُّلَّابِ أَوِ الْمُدَرِّسِينَ فَكَانَ كَالْأَبِ الرَّحِيمِ وَالدَّاعِيَةِ النَّاصِحِ الْأَمِينِ . تَحَمَّلَ عَنْهُ تَلَامِيذُهُ إِلَى أَنْحَاءِ الْعَالَمِ الْإِسْلَامِيِّ حِينَمَا وَصَلَتْ مِنَحُ الدِّرَاسَةِ بِالْجَامِعَةِ الْإِسْلَامِيَّ  ةِ لِبُلْدَانِ الْعَالَمِ الْإِسْلَامِيِّ ، فَهَلْ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ نَقُولَ وَلَوِ ادِّعَاءً أَوْ تَجَوُّزًا إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِحَقٍّ فِي مَنْزِلَةِ [الشَّيْخِ ابْنِ تَيْمِيَةَ] ، فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ . ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ .
وَقَدْ كَانَ بِجَانِبِ التَّعْلِيمِ عُضْوَ مَجْلِسِ الْجَامِعَةِ سَاهَمَ فِي سَيْرِهَا وَمَنَاهِجِهَا ،كَمَا سَاهَمَ فِي إِنْتَاجِهَا وَتَعْلِيمِهَا
منقول من تلميذه الشيخ عطية سالم في ترجمته لشيخه

----------


## خالد الشافعي

صدر قبل سنوات كتاب بعنوان : الكتاب الوثائقي عن الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة / تأليف لجنة من الأساتذة بالجامعة ط 1 سنة 1419هـ

----------


## خالد الشافعي

تعلن عمادة الدراسات العليا عن فتح باب القبول لبرنامج دكتوراه الأنظمة 


يسر عمادة الدراسات العليا أن تعلن عن فتح باب التقدّم على برنامج الأنظمة مرحلة الدكتوراه (الصباحي والمسائي) للعام الجامعي 1433 / 1434هـ.

مع ملاحظة مايأتي : 

1 - توافر شروط القبول المعلنة في صفحة العمادة على موقع الجامعة.
2 - أن يكون المتقدّم أحد خريجي كلية الشريعة في المرحلة الجامعية . 
3- أن يكون حاصلاً على الماجستير في تخصص الأنظمة . 
4- سيتم بإذن الله استقبال الطلبات في مقر عمادة الدراسات العليا خلال الدوام الصباحي ابتداء من :

يوم السبت 16/12/1432هـ إلى يوم الأربعاء 27/12/1432هـ 

و سيكون بإذن الله موعد الاختبار التحريري يوم السبت 15/1/1433هـ بمبنى كلية الشريعة.

تنبيه:
سيتم بإذن الله دراسة المقررات التكميلية – لمن تتطلب دراسته ذلك – في الفصل الثاني من العام الحالي 1432/1433هـ

للدخول على صفحة العمادة وطباعة استمارة التقديم والاطلاع على الشروط والمستندات المطلوبة نأمل الضغط على هذا الرابط اضغط هنا 
http://iu.edu.sa/web/content.aspx?id=370
منقول من هذا الرابط
http://iu.edu.sa/web/events.aspx?ID=884

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الجامعة الإسلامية .. شامة في منجزات الوطن

الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد:

فإن من المؤسف حقا أن يتحقق في أيامنا هذه ما شكاه أبو العلاء؛ فقد قيل للشمس أنت ضئيلة! وقيل للصبح لونك حائل!

لقد تذكرت أبياته الذائعة تلك وأنا أقرأ مقالا لأحدهم (علي الموسى، الوطن "3383") ريّش فيه سهامه وأشرعها نحو الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة؛ حيث غمزها بضعف المخرجات؛ وتملكه الأسى على نصف قرن من البعثات الطلابية والتي لم تمنحنا سفيرا واحدا على الخريطة الإسلامية يستحق الذكر في الوقوف مع رسالة بلادنا في كل الأزمات العصيبة التي مرت بها! وتساءل بحرقة: "فهلا تتبرعون لي باسم واحد من خريجي هذه الجامعة المتواجدين [هكذا] في كل أصقاع الأرض كي نحكم على المنتج؟" ثم قال: "فأين كان أي من خريجي هذه الجامعة، ومن هو الذي دافع أو كتب أو تظاهر وفاء للدَّين الذي كان عليه على الأقل من منحة دراسية".

هكذا تتضاءل مخرجات الجامعة في نظر هذا الكاتب؛ وهكذا يُحكم على نصف قرن من العطاء بأنه كلا شيء .. حقا إنها مأساة!

من حق أي قارئ أن يسأل الكاتب عن مستنده في هذا الحكم الصادر بلغة واثقة، وعن كونه مؤهلا للخوض في هذا الموضوع أصلا؛ فهل هو معني بشئون خريجي الجامعة؟ فمن يعرف منهم؟ وكم عدد الذين التقاهم فرأى منهم الجفاء والعقوق للبلاد التي احتضنتهم وعلمتهم؟ وهل قام باستقراء لأحوالهم -وعددهم يزيد على ثلاثين ألفا، ينتمون لأكثر من مائة وثمانين دولة!- ورصد المنابر الإعلامية العالمية حتى وصل إلى هذا الحكم الجائر؟!

يا باري القوس بريا لست تحسنه ..... لا تفسدنها، وأعط القوس باريها

نصف من قرن من الزمان أو يزيد وهذه الجامعة العملاقة تواصل تخريج الدعاة وطلاب العلم، ولتكون منارا للعلم، وصرحا للمعرفة ينهل منه الشرق والغرب، ومفخرة للوطن تفخر به على سائر الأقطار الإسلامية؛ وحُق لها ذلك؛ فإنني أجزم أنه ليس ثمة تأثير على خريطة الدعوة الإسلامية في العالم يفوق تأثير الجامعة الإسلامية، واسألوا المنصفين.

إنها صمام أمان للدعوة، ومرتكز إسلامي بالغ التأثير والثقل، ولا أجد وصفا لها أصدق من وصف خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك فهد رحمه الله -وهو الخبير بها- حين وصفها بـ"الجامعة القيادية" (الكتاب الوثائقي عن الجامعة 131).

الجامعة الإسلامية .. هدية المملكة إلى المسلمين في أقطار الأرض؛ وحسنة من أعظم حسناتها، غرس أصلها الطيب الملك سعود رحمه الله، وتتابع إخوانه الأماجد -إلى عهد خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله وفقه الله- على سقيها ورعايتها، وأقر الله أعينهم والمسلمين برؤية ثمارها اليانعة وآثارها المباركة؛ فقد نشرت العلم الشرعي واللغة العربية في أرجاء المعمورة، وبثت منهج الاعتدال، وأرست دعائم للأخلاق والفضيلة. كل هذه المنجزات العظيمة -حجما وآثارا- قد طعن في خاصرتها ذاك الكاتب بجرة من قلمه!

إن الجامعة الإسلامية، نهر من المنجزات والعطاء متدفق، يشهد بذا كل منصف من داخل المملكة وخارجها، وهي -بحمد الله- غنية عن ثناء مثنٍ، ولن ينال منها انتقاص منتقص.

وما ضر الورود وما عليها ...... إذا المزكوم لم يطعم شذاها

قبل أن تطلب يا هذا أن نذكر لك اسم طالب واحد من بين آلاف الطلاب الذين تخرجوا في الجامعة؛ دعني أذكر لك ما هي الجامعة وما الهدف من إنشائها؛ إذ حديثك عنها -في أحسن أحواله- حديث الجاهل بها.

وإذا أردت الحكم على "المنتج" فليكن ذلك من خلال النظر في مدى تحقق الهدف الذي من أجله تأسس، وهذا ما لا ينازع عاقل فيه.

الجامعة الإسلامية مؤسسة إسلامية عالمية، وبنيانٌ تأسس -فيما نحسب- على تقوى من الله ورضوان، لها هدف عظيم ومقصد نبيل تم الإفصاح عنه في المرسوم الملكي الكريم الآمر بإنشائها؛ ألا وهو: "تثبيت دعائم الدين، والنهوض بالأمة الإسلامية في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، والرغبة في إبلاغ الرسالة الإسلامية" (الكتاب الوثائقي 46). ونصت مادتها الأولى من نظامها الأساسي على هذه الغاية الجليلة: "الغرض منها تثقيف من يلتحق بها من طلاب العلم في المملكة العربية السعودية ومن البلاد الإسلامية ليتفقهوا في الدين، ويفقهوا العلوم الشرعية والعربية ... ليكونوا دعاة للدين وأنصارا للحق".

هذه هي الجامعة، وهذا الهدف من تأسيسها، وهو هدف سامٍ يبدو أنه غاب عن حسابات الكاتب.

لقد فاته أن المملكة حينما تفضلت على أبناء المسلمين باحتضانهم وتعليمهم لم تكن تنتظر منهم جزاء أو شكورا -وهكذا شأن الكرماء- ولم تكن تنتظر منهم دفع ثمن استضافتهم. إنها لم تكن ترجو إلا أن يكونوا حملة الإسلام النقي إلى العالم، وقد فعلوا ولله الحمد؛ أفليس هذا بِرّا بها؟ أليس هذا نشرا لرسالتها؟ أليس هذا تحقيقا لهدف إنشائها؛ ومن خلاله يمكن الحكم على "المنتج"؟

ومع ذا .. فإن أبناء الجامعة -وقد اجتنوا الأخلاق الفاضلة من مأرز الإيمان- كانوا أهل مروءة ووفاء؛ فقد حفظوا الجميل، وفاضت قلوبهم بمعاني الحب والولاء لهذا البلد الكريم، ولم يتخلوا عن نشر محاسنها والدفاع عنها قط؛ حتى كأنهم من بعض أهلها، وليس هذا ضربا من المجازفة كما هو حال الجاهل بها؛ بل واقعٌ معاشٌ مشاهد.

ويحسن أن أسجل صورة من صور الاعتراف بالفضل للملكة ولولاة أمورها، رسمها أحد أولئك الذين عرّض بهم الكاتب؛ ينقل هذه الصورة الملك فيصل رحمه الله حيث يقول: (... كنت مجتمعا في هذا اليوم مع فخامة رئيس الكمرون في جلسة رسمية، وكان المترجم الذي تولى الترجمة بيننا شاب وديع يبدو عليه هيئة الذكاء والتؤدة والوقار، وكان جيدا في اللغة العربية، فصيحا في النطق بها. وعندما تم اللقاء مع الوفد وهمّ بالخروج قلت: يا هذا إن لغتك العربية جيدة، وإن تعبيرك فصيح وسليم العبارة؛ فمن أين تعلمت اللغة؟ فقال لي بالحرف الواحد: يا جلالة الملك: إني وليد إحسانك بعد توفيق الله؛ فلقد تخرجت من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة؛ درست فيها المرحلة الثانوية ثم المرحلة الجامعية، وتخرجت من كلية الشريعة بحمد الله، ولن أنسى -ما عشت- هذا الفضل وهذا الإحسان، وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يمد في عمركم، ويزيد من توفيقكم، ويؤيدكم بنصره وتوفيقه) (الكتاب الوثائقي 89). إن ما قاله هذا الخريج هو لسان حال خريجي الجامعة أجمعين، وهذا ما يعرفه القاصي والداني.

وإذا لم تر الهلال فسلّم ...... لأناسٍ رأوه بالأبصار

إنني أقول -إن أردتُ أن أجاري الدكتور في المقياس الذي وضعه للحكم على مخرجات الجامعة-: اطمئن؛ "فالمنتج" يحقق أهدافه بما يثلج كل غيور على المملكة؛ إذ كل من يعرف حال خريجي الجامعة -وقد أربوا على ثلاثين ألفا- يدرك أنهم في الحقيقة سفراء غير معينين للملكة في أوطانهم .. لكن المشكلة أن الكاتب لا يعرف، ولم يكلف نفسه أن يتعرف!

بل أقول ما هو أبلغ من ذلك: ليس هناك جهة رسمية استطاعت أن تكوّن حملة إعلامية عالمية، تُعرّف بالمملكة وتدافع عنها كالجامعة الإسلامية؛ وذلك من خلال الآلاف من طلابها الذين يتوزعون على أكثر من مائة وثمانين قطرا، ويتكلمون بمئات اللغات واللهجات، ويتسنمون وظائف ذات أثر في مجتمعاتهم.

ليطمئن صاحب المقال أن خريجي الجامعة قبل أزمة الخليج وبعدها هم مع المملكة قلبا وقالبا، بل لو طُلبوا ليُجندوا دفاعا عنها فلن يترددوا البتة، يقول هذا من يعرف الجامعة وأبناءها حقا، -وأنا منهم-؛ أليس هذا منجزا وطنيا غاليا؟ ألا يحق لنا أن نحتفي بهؤلاء الأبناء البررة الذين حملوا معاني المحبة والوفاء الكبير للملكة؟

ألا يشفع لهم هذا الولاء ليتجاوز الكاتب عن خطئهم الوحيد؛ وهو أنهم لم يُعلموه بمواقفهم تجاه المملكة! ولم يراعوا غفلته عن واقعهم! فإذا كتب خريج منهم مقالا في صحيفة تصدر في أكرا ردا على من هاجم المملكة لتطبيقها الحدود، أو أجرى آخر مقابلة تلفازية في مكسيكو سيتي عن الأمن في المملكة، أو دافع ثالث في خطبته في جاكرتا عن فتوى العلماء بجواز الاستعانة بالقوات المشتركة إبان حرب الخليج .. فهم مقصرون لعدم إبلاغه! فليلتمس لهم عذرا!

وحتى لا يُظن أني أتجاوز الموضوعية وأكتب بعاطفة؛ أقول: دونك -يا هداك الله- سفارات المملكة في العالم، والملحقيات الدينية والثقافية التابعة لها؛ فليتك تتكرم بالاتصال بأي منها لتسأل عن خريجي الجامعة ومواقفهم ومدى تعاطفهم مع المحن التي تمر بها المملكة، ولتسأل أيضا عن مكاتباتهم الكثيرة التي تطلب المقررات الدراسية السعودية في المراحل التعليمية المختلفة؛ لرغبتهم في بث مناهج المملكة في معاهدهم، ولتسأل سؤالا ثالثا عن الدعاة الأبرز في تلك البلاد، والذين يُستعان بهم في تنفيذ برامج المملكة في الخارج شرعية أو ثقافية أو إغاثية، ويا حبذا لو عدت لزاويتك لتخبرنا النتيجة .. ولتصحح خطأك!

كما أنني أعرض عرضا على كل من يشكك في مخرجات الجامعة -هو أو غيره-؛ ألا وهو أن يعين أي دولة يختارها؛ من اليابان إلى الولايات المتحدة، ومن السويد إلى جنوب أفريقيا، ولا أستثني من هذا جزر المحيط الهندي كسيشل وموريشس، أو دول أمريكا اللاتينية كنيكاراجوا أو السلفادور، وأنا على استعداد أن أوقفه على منجزات خريجي الجامعة فيها، والمكاسب التي تحققت للملكة بسببهم، وإن أحب أن يزورها ليقف عن كثب على جهودهم، وليكون ضيفا كريما عليهم؛ فحبا وكرامة.

ختاما أقول: وفي تعب من يجحد الشمس ضوءها ....... ويجهد أن يأتي لها بمغيب.

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.

د. صالح بن عبد العزيز بن عثمان سندي

عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

عناية كلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية بالجامعة الإسلامية بالتفسير الموضوعي 
http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/pl...searcher76.pdf 
__________________

----------


## خالد الشافعي

من ذكرياتي عن الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة بعد مرور نصف قرن على إنشائها لشيخنا عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله 
على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=212894
وكان شيخنا عبد المحسن العباد يلقب بين طلاب العلم قديما : ابن باز المدينة  لقوة علمة فضلا عن  ورعه وتقواه .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

بشرى : الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة تطلق قريبا قناتها الفضائية 

أكملت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة استعداداتها الإدارية والتقنية لإطلاق قناتها (خدمة المجتمع) التي تهدف إلى نشر رسالة الإسلام، بما فيها من وسطية واعتدال، وعدل وتسامح.

أوضح ذلك مدير الجامعة الدكتور محمد بن علي العقلا(وفقا لما ذكرته صحيفة الرياض اليوم)، الذي أكد أن هذه القناة سوف تعمل أيضاً على البث المباشر لفعاليات الجامعة وبرنامجها الثقافي إلى مختلف دول العالم، كما أنها أداة مهمة من أدوات التواصل بين الجامعة وطلابها في مجال التعليم الإلكتروني والتعليم عن بعد، وهي وسيلة مهمة للتواصل والتفاعل المباشر مع خريجي الجامعة في شتى أصقاع الأرض الذين تجاوز عددهم أكثر من خمسة عشر ألف طالب، يمثلون أكثر من مائة وخمس وستين جنسية، مؤكدا أن القناة تستهدف خدمة المجتمع الإسلامي بمختلف شرائحه.

ويأتي الإعلان عن قرب إطلاق فضائية الجامعة الإسلامية ضمن سعي عدد من المؤسسات الأكاديمية والشرعية بالمملكة لإيصال رسالتها للعالم عبر التقنيات العصرية ومن بينها الفضائيات وشبكة الإنترنت، حيث من المتوقع إطلاق قناة فضائية تابعة لجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية قريبا، بعد تدشين عمادة التعليم عن بعد في الجامعة قناة تعليمية جامعية على شبكة الإنترنت بغرض نشر التراث العلمي المنهجي المؤصل القائم على الكتاب والسنة، وغرس العقيدة السلفية.

وذكرت مصادر صحفية أن الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في السعودية تبحث حاليا فكرة إنشاء قناة فضائية خاصة بها وموقع إخباري إلكتروني، يتم فيه نقل إنجازات وفعاليات جهاز هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر على مستوى المملكة.

وجاءت التوصية بإنشاء قناة فضائية لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر على هامش الملتقى الثالث لمديري إدارة التوعية والإرشاد الذي انعقد في مدينة الخبر مؤخرا، بحضور وكيل الرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الدكتور إبراهيم بن سليمان الهويمل. وجاء الاقتراح خلال مناقشة محور دور البرامج التوجيهية والإعلامية في تعزيز الأخلاق الحميدة والتصدي للمعتقدات والأخلاق الدخيلة، حيث أكد المشاركون ضرورة التواصل مع المجتمع الخارجي عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ، والاستفادة من الخبرات المحلية والأجنبية في تنفيذ هذا المشروع إضافة إلى الاستفادة من تجارب بعض الجهات في هذا الشأن.

http://www.almoslim.net/node/102255

منقول

----------


## خالد الشافعي

ومجلات الجامعة القديمة تحتوي على درر وجواهر ، وقد كان كبار العلماء يكتبون بها وخاصة مشايخ الجامعة الإسلامية وعلى رأسهم الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لا سيما موضوع الفتاوى

----------


## الباحث النحوي

لو كان بإمكانكم رفع الكتاب الوثائقي المذكور يكون خيرا، بارك الله في جهودكم.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> لو كان بإمكانكم رفع الكتاب الوثائقي المذكور يكون خيرا، بارك الله في جهودكم.


شكرا لك .
لم أجده على شبكة الإنترنت .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وأهم شيء عند طلب الإلتحاق بالجامعة :
_الإخلاص لله عز وجل في طلب العلم .
_السفر والتقديم المباشر وعمل المقابلة الشخصية وعدم الإعتماد علي التقديم عبر الإنترنت.
_ محاولة جمع أكبر عدد ممكن من التزكيات قبل السفر من مؤسسات أو شخصيات معروفة في بلد الطالب .
_ إكمال كل الأوراق المطلوبة 
وفترة التقديم من شهر أكتوبر إلي شهر يناير وهي مدة التقديم المتاحة للطلاب 
والسفر الشخصي بواسطة العمرة هو أحسن شىء ، وليس الخبر كالمعاينة

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أمر مهم جدا لطلاب الثانوية العامة < التوجيهي >

المقابلات الشخصية لا تكون إلا في نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول ، والطالب آنذاك لا يكون قد انتهى من الثانوية العامة ، فينبغي أن يقدم الشهادة التي قبل التوجيهي اثناء المقابلة ، ثم يخبر أصحاب المقابلة بأنه إذا قبل سيحضر شهادة الثانوية العامة عند الإنتهاء من السنة كاملة .
وهم يوافقون على ذلك حتى لا يضيع على الطالب أي سنة

----------


## خالد الشافعي

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد الشافعي  
_
وأي استفسار عن الجامعة الإسلامية فعليك بمراسلة الأخ عبد الله القاضي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
وعدد الذين دخلوا صفحته للإستفسارات تجاوزوا < 65 > ألفا للإستفسارات من 
تاريخ 26 /3 / 2008 م_ 



وعليكم بهذا الموقع وسيفيدكم كثيرا

----------


## خالد الشافعي

عدد الذين دخلوا إلى موقع الجامعة الإكتروني من تاريخ 1 /5 / 1429 هـ هو 6818346 أي 7 ملايين تقريبا لغاية تايخ 13/1 / 1433 هـ 
..............................  .................... ...............
وأي استفسار عن الجامعة الإسلامية فعليكم بمراسلة الأخ عبد الله القاضي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
وعدد الذين دخلوا صفحته للإستفسارات تجاوزوا < 65 > ألفا للإستفسارات من 
تاريخ 26 /3 / 2008 م

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية / العدد الأول / السنة الأولى / ربيع أول 1388هـ / حزيران 1968م 
الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة
تأسيسها: إن إنشاء الجامعة الإسلامية بمدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمنية حققها الله تعالى على يد الحكومة السعودية السنية التي شرفها الله تعالى بخدمة الحرمين الشريفين وعلى رأسها جلالة الملك المعظم فيصل بن عبد العزيز حفظه الله ورعاه. وكانت أول خطوة اتخذت لإخراجها إلى حيز الوجود هي استقدام عدد من كبار العلماء المسلمين الأجلاء من أماكن مختلفة من العالم لاستشارتهم والاستنارة بآرائهم وخبراتهم في وضع النظام الأساسي والمنهج الدراسي للجامعة. وقد تم اللقاء بين أولئك العلماء وإخوانهم العلماء السعوديين تحت رئاسة سماحة مفتى الديار السعودية ورئيس الجامعة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ حفظه الله، ثم تم بعد ذلك اختيار موقعها في أحسن بقعة حول المدينة المنورة من حيث نقاء الهواء وطيب التربة، وهو في سلطانه قرب الصغرى في وادي العقيق. هذا وقد بدأت الدراسة في الجامعة في يوم الأحد الموافق 2/6/1381 هـ وكان عدد الطلبة في عامها الدراسي الأول 256 طالبا ..
المنح الدراسية: تقوم رئاسة الجامعة بتوزيع المنح التي تخصصها الدولة في كل عام دراسي على الأقطار الإسلامية على النحو الذي يقرره مجلس الجامعة في كل عام دراسي. ويوفر للطلبة كافة الوسائل التي بها يتمكنون من متابعة دراستهم بارتياح وطمأنينة، إذ تقوم الجامعة ببذل الأموال لستقدامهم من بلادهم على حسابها، كما تقوم بترحيل المتخرجين منهم إلى بلادهم، وتصرف لكل منهم مكافأة شهرية قدرها ثلاثمائة ريال، كما يدفع لطلبة المعهد الثانوي التابع للجامعة 250ريال شهريا، هذا بالإضافة إلى توفير المساكن الصحية المزودة بالماء والكهرباء والأثاث اللازم مجانا، وبالإضافة إلى تأمين وسائل النقل لهم من المدينة إلى مقر الجامعة صباحا ومنها إلى المدينة ظهرا وتنقلهم من بعد صلاة العصر يوميا إلى المدينة لأداء الصلوات في المسجد النبوي وتعود بهم إلى الجامعة بعد العشاء، كما تؤمن لهم العلاج الطبي مجانا داخل الجامعة بما في ذلك صرف الأدوية والوصفات الطبية، وكذلك توفر لهم الكتب الدراسية مجاناً، أي بالإضافة إلى مكافآتهم إلى غير ذلك من الخدمات التي تقدمها الجامعة الإسلامية لطلبتها بفضل الله تعالى ثم بما تجود به الحكومة السنية التي وفقها الله لافتتاحها ثم برعايتها وبذل التسهيلات التي تمكنها من أداء رسالتها.
مراحلها الدراسية: أسست الجامعة مشتملة على مرحلة عالية فيها كلية الشريعة ومرحلة ثانوية، ثم أنشئت فيها مرحلة إعدادية لإفساح المجال لطلبة البلاد الإسلامية التي لا يوجد فيها المتمكنون من الدراسة في المرحلة الإعدادية، كما أنشأت شعبة لتعليم اللغة العربية لغير العرب، يدخلها الطلبة الذين يصلون للدراسة وهم غير قادرين على متابعة الدراسة باللغة العربية. وفي عام 1386هـ أنشئت كلية أخرى باسم ((كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين)) ويتضح من الملحق رقم ((1)) عدد الطلبة في كل سنة دراسية في جميع الأعوام الستة الماضية من عام 1381هـ إلى عام 1386هـ ..
المؤسسات التابعة لإدارة الجامعة الإسلامية:
بالإضافة إلى ما ذكر فإن دار الحديث بالمدينة المنورة تتبع الجامعة الإسلامية في جميع شؤونها ويبلغ عدد الطلبة فيها في أول هذا العام 1387 هـ (270) طالبا موزعين على 19 جنسية، كما يتبع الجامعة من حيث المناهج والإشراف الفني معهد التضامن الإسلامي في مقديشوا وقد بلغ عدد الطلبة فيه 60 طلبا كما بلغ عدد المدرسين فيه (5).
مدرسو الجامعة:
يبلغ عدد الأساتذة والمدرسين في الجامعة 57مدرسا موزعين كالآتي:
كلية الشريعة: 18
كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين: 10
المعهد الثانوي والقسم الإعدادي وشعبة تعليم اللغة العربية لغير العرب: 16
دار الحديث: 13
أما الفصول الدراسية فهي كالتالي:
كلية الشريعة: 8
كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين: 2
وفي المعهد الثانوي: 5
وفي المعهد الإعدادي وشعبة تعليم اللغة العربية: 5فصول
وفي دار الحديث:10
المتخرجون من المعهد الثانوي التابع للجامعة:
ولم يمض على افتتاح الجامعة ثلاثة أعوام حتى تخرج الفوج الأول من حملة الشهادة الثانوية في المعهد الثانوي التابع للجامعة وعددهم مائة وعشرة طلاب، ثم توالت الدفعات حتى بلغ عدد الحاصلين على الشهادة الثانوية من معهد الجامعة في الأعوام الأربعة من عام 1383هـ إلى عام 1386هـ أربعمائة وتسعة وثلاثين طالبا ينتمون إلى خمسين جنسية.
الحاصلون على الشهادة العالية من كلية الشريعة بالجامعة:
بعد مضي أربع سنوات من الافتتاح تخرج الفوج الأول من حملة الشهادة العالية من كلية الشريعة بالجامعة وعددهم ثلاثة وأربعون جامعيا، ثم تخرج الفوج الثاني وعددهم ستة وأربعون جامعيا، ثم الفوج الثالث وعددهم تسعة وثلاثون جامعيا، فمجموع الجامعيين في الأفواج الثلاثة مائة وثمانية وعشرون جامعيا ينتمون إلى اثنتين وعشرين جنسية. يتضح من الملحق رقم 3 أسماء الجنسيات وعدد الطلبة المنتمين إلى كل جنسية في كل عام من الأعوام الثلاثة، ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن الموجودين في السنة النهائية في العام الدراسي 87-1388هـ مائة وأربعة وعشرون طالبا أي ما يقارب مجموع المتخرجين في الأفواج الثلاثة الماضية.
عدد الطلبة في الجامعة وعدد جنسياتهم:
في نهاية العام الدراسي 86-1387هـ بلغ عدد الطلبة في الجامعة في جميع مراحلها الدراسية سبعمائة وأربعة وستين طالبا ينتمون إلى إحدى وستين جنسية. يتبين من الملحق رقم 4 أسماء الجنسيات وعدد طلبة كل جنسية. وقد زاد عدد الجنسيات في الشهر الأول من العام الدراسي الحالي 87-1388هـ فبلغ عددها خمسا وستين جنسية بإضافة روديسيا والبحرين وغيانا في أمريكا الجنوبية واليابان.
نشاط الجامعة:
نظمت الجامعة مواسم ثقافية عامة يحاضر فيها كبار أساتذة الجامعة، وقد طبعت الجامعة كثيرا من تلك المحاضرات وقامت بتوزيعها على الزوار والحجاج وغيرهم، كما زودت كثيرا من الهيئات والمؤسسات الإسلامية في أنحاء العالم بالمحاضرات المذكورة، وبعض الرسائل القيمة والكتب النافعة التي تصدرها، وقد أوفدت رئاسة الجامعة بعثات إلى غرب أفريقيا ووسطها للإطلاع عن كثب على أحوال المسلمين ومساعدة الهيئات الإسلامية ماديا ومعنويا. وهذا بيان بالبعثات التي أوفدتها الجامعة حتى الآن:
1-في عام 1384هـ بعثة مكونة من ثلاثة أشخاص برئاسة أمين الجامعة.
2- في عام 1385هـ بعثة مكونة من ثلاثة مشائخ برئاسة فضيلة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي كبير المدرسين في الجامعة..
3- في عام 1386هـ بعثتان إحداهما إلى غرب أفريقيا، والأخرى شرقها ووسطها لاختيار الطلبة.
وقد عادت البعثات المذكورة بتقارير ومعلومات مفصلة عن أحوال المسلمين هناك، كما وزعت مبالغ من المال صرفت بأمر سماحة رئيس الجامعة الإسلامية فيها، ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه هنا أن كثيرا من المتخرجين من الجامعة الإسلامية قد تعاقدت معهم دار الإفتاء وبعثتهم على نفقتها للقيام بالدعوة والتدريس في أقطار متعددة من أفريقيا.
ميزانيات الجامعة:
ومنذ أن تفضلت حكومة هذه البلاد بإنشاء الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة وهي تنفق عليها بسخاء في سبيل نجاحها، فترصد لها سنويا الملايين من الريالات التي اعتمدت للجامعة في ميزانية الدولة منذ تأسيسها حتى العام الحالي 87-1388هـ والتي هي المصدر الوحيد لتمويل الجامعة:
في عام 81-1382هـ:000ر000 ر3 ملايين ريال. في عام 82-383هـ: 000ر000ر4 ملايين ريال. في عام 83 - 1384 هـ: 00ر210ر4 ملايين ريال. في عام 84 - 1385هـ: 000ر936 ر4 ملايين ريال. في عام 85-1386 هـ 141ر865ر6 ملايين ريال. في عام 86- 1378هـ: 935ر113ر8 ريال. في عام 87-1388هـ: 965ر604ر8ريال.
المشاريع العمرانية:
وكما أولت الحكومة جميع مرافق الجامعة اهتماما ببذل الأموال لتسهيل أداء الجامعة لمهمتها، فقد خصت مشاريعها العمرانية بمزيد من العناية لإظهار الجامعة بالمظهر اللائق، فخصصت مبالغ عظيمة في ميزانيتها لإقامة منشآت لها على أحدث طراز معماري، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد اعتمد في ميزانية الجامعة في العام المالي الحالي 87-1388هـ لمشاريع الجامعة العمرانية ما يزيد على أربعة ملايين ريال، ويجري العمل حاليا في المشاريع المذكورة وهي تشتمل على ما يأتي:
أ - مستودعات كبيرة واسعة للجامعة.
ب- قاعة ضخمة للمحاضرات تشتمل على مدرج يحتوي على 1070 كرسيا عدا الصالات الإضافية، وغرف المحاضرات، والمنصة الواسعة لهم، ومقصورة الشرف لكبار الزائرين.
ج- مبنى المكتبة العامة للجامعة ويشتمل على غرف خزائن الكتب، وقاعات المطالعة، وغرف الإدارة. وقدرت طاقة المكتبة بأنها تتسع لتسعمائة وسبعين ألف كتاب ومجلد.
د- مبنى رئاسة الجامعة يشتمل على مكتب الرئيس، ومكتب الأمين العام، ومكاتب لكبار موظفي الأقسام في الجامعة.
هـ مبنى كلية الشريعة وهو على أحدث طراز في فن المعمار ويشتمل على قاعات للمحاظرات، وفصول واسعة للدراسة، يبلغ مجموع اتساعها حوالي 1700طالبا. هذا بالإضافة إلى أقسام إدارة الكلية، والباحات والحدائق التي يقضي فيها الطلبة أوقاتهم في أثناء الفسح.
أما المباني التي تم إنجازها واستلمتها إدارة الجامعة في العام الماضي فبيانها كالتالي:
أ - مبنى لكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين يشتمل على اثنتي عشرة قاعة للمحاضرات عدا الإدارة ومكتبة الكلية. الخ
ب- فصول للمعهد الثانوي.
ج- ثلاث وحدات سكنية للطلبة تتكون كل واحدة من 22 غرفة إلى جانب قاعة واسعة للاستقبالات والمرافق العامة.
د- مطعم فسيح للطلاب.
هـ حظائر لسيارات الجامعة ومبان للورشة الخاصة بإصلاحها.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الشهادات في عصرنا مع الأسف الشديد هي المقياس لدي عامة الناس ، ولو جاء الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله في عصرنا لمنع من التدريس بالجامعات ، لأن عصرنا هو عصر الشهادات والألقاب 
وكم من شهادات يغر جمالها 
وقيمتها النقص الذي في إطارها 
والشهادات الآن أصبحت مطلبا أساسيا في جميع الدول ، لذلك إذا حصل طالب العلم على شهادة البكالوريس من كليات الشريعة عليه أن لا يستسلم برفع الراية البيضاء ، بل عليه أن يواصل ليحصل على درجة الماجسيتر والدكتوراة للدخول إلى عالم الجامعات والوزارات والمؤسسات ...... إلخ 
وقد أخطات خطئا كبيرا عندما تخرجت من الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة في 
العام الدراسي 1412 / 1413 هـ < 1992 / 1993 م > لأنني توقفت عن دراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة 
فنصيحتي لجميع طلاب العلم بمواصلة الدراسة للحصول على أعلى الشهادات للدخول إلى المؤسسات التعليمية الكبيرة

----------


## خالد الشافعي

التقديم للجامعة بدأ من شهر 10 لعام 2011 م وسينتهي تقريبا في نهاية شهر 1 لعام 2012 م وهو خاص بالطلبة الغير خليجيين ، وهذا التقديم للعام الدراسي 1433 /1434 هـ < 2012 /2013 م > ، والتقديم الشخصي للجامعة أولى من التقديم عبر الإنترنت 
وليس الخبر كالمعاينة 
..............................  .................... .........................
أمر مهم جدا لطلاب الثانوية العامة < التوجيهي >

المقابلات الشخصية لا تكون إلا في نهاية الفصل الدراسي الأول ، والطالب آنذاك لا يكون قد انتهى من الثانوية العامة ، فينبغي أن يقدم الشهادة التي قبل التوجيهي اثناء المقابلة ، ثم يخبر أصحاب المقابلة بأنه إذا قبل سيحضر شهادة الثانوية العامة عند الإنتهاء من السنة كاملة .
وهم يوافقون على ذلك حتى لا يضيع على الطالب أي سنة 
..............................  .................... .........................
وأي استفسار عن الجامعة الإسلامية فعليكم بمراسلة الأخ عبد الله القاضي على هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
وعدد الذين دخلوا صفحته للإستفسارات تجاوزوا < 65 > ألفا للإستفسارات من 
تاريخ 26 /3 / 2008 م

----------


## خالد الشافعي

طلب العلم الشرعي ليس محصورا في الجامعات الشرعية ، بل يستطيع طالب العلم أن يطلب العلم بواسطة المساجد أو الإنترنت أو القنوات الفضائية الإسلامية أو أقراص الحاسوب أو الأشرطة ، وأفضل شيئ الجمع بين المساجد والجامعات وخاصة المسجد الحرام وجامعة أم القرى أو المسجد النبوي الشريف والجامعة الإسلامية .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الإستفسارات عن الجامعة الإسلامية يكون بالأمور التالية :
أ / مراسة الأخ القاضي ، وقد ذكرنا عنوانه سابقا .
ب / مراسلة الجامعة شخصيا بواسطة موقعها الإكتروني ، والعنوان ذكر سابقا .
ج / السفر شخصيا للعمرة ، وليس الخبر كالمعاينة .
والجامعة لها معاهد خاصة بها كالمعهد المتوسط والثانوي ودار الحديث ، وهذه المعاهد تقوم بإعطاء الطالب شهادة الثانوية العامة عند الإنتهاء من الدارسة .
والذي يدرس في هذه المعاهد ثم يلتحق بالجامعة يستفيد أكثر من الطالب الذي يدخل إلى الجامعة مباشرة ، والعبرة بالغالب والنادر لا حكم له .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد يرعى حفل تخريج الدفعة 48 من طلاب الجامعة الإسلامية
الاحد 07 رجب 1433

​

يرعى صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بن عبدالعزيز أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة مساء الأحد المقبل حفل تخريج الدفعة الثامنة والأربعين من طلاب الجامعة الإسلامية، كما يستعرض سموّه مسيرة ممثلي جنسيات الطلاب المتخرجين، ويُكرّم الطلبة المتفوقين.

وأعرب معالي مدير الجامعة الأستاذ الدكتور محمد بن علي العقلا عن اعتزاز الجامعة برعاية صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بن عبدالعزيز لاحتفال الجامعة بتخريج هذه الدفعة، مثمناً اهتمام سموّه الكريم بمناشط الجامعة ودعمه المتواصل لها في أداء رسالتها.
وقال معاليه إن الجامعة وهي تحتفل بتخريج الدفعة الثامنة والأربعين من طلابها لترفع أسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير لمقام خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز -حفظه الله- وحكومته الرشيدة على ما توليه للجامعة من دعم ومساندة أدى إلى وصولها إلى هذا المستوى غير المسبوق في تعليم الدين الإسلامي ونشر علومه لأبناء المسلمين في أرجاء الأرض كافة، مشيراً إلى أن عُمر الجامعة يزيد على خمسين عاماً في العلم والدعوة إلى الله، وقد تخرج فيها أكثر من أربعين ألف طالب وطالبة ينتمون إلى أكثر من 167 جنسية.
وقال عميد شؤون الخريجين الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالعزيز بن مبروك الأحمدي إن الجامعة تحتفل هذا العام بتخريج أكثر من 2175 طالباً من مختلف المراحل الدراسية، منهم 1660 طالباً من مرحلة البكالوريوس، و267 من مرحلة الدبلوم، و169 من مرحلة الماجستير، و79 من مرحلة الدكتوراه.
وأضاف الأحمدي أن عمادة شؤون الخريجين تولي اهتماماً بالغاً بخريجي الجامعة منذ إنشائها، حيث تقدم دورات متخصصة في الدعوة وفن التعامل مع الجمهور، وأسس الحوار، موجهة للطلاب الذين هم على وشك التخرج، إضافة إلى دورات في تنمية مهارات الخريجين خاصة في مجال استخدام التقنية في التعليم والدعوة إلى الله.
وأوضح الدكتور الأحمدي أن الحفل يقام بعد صلاة العشاء من مساء الأحد القادم بقاعة الملك سعود بالجامعة، ويشهد مسيرة ممثلي الجنسيات وتكريم الطلاب المتفوقين.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

بدء موعد القبول والتسجيل للمعهد المتوسط للعام الدراسي 1433 - 1434هـ
​تعلن ادارة المعهد الموسط أنه تقرر موعد القبول والتسجيل يوم السبت الموافق 5/7/1433هـ الى 11/7/1433هـ وذلك عن طريق موقع الجامعة . 
 وسوف تبدأ المقابلات الشخصية والاختبار التحريري يوم السبت الموافق 12/7/1433هـ وذلك في مقر المعهد المتوسط الساعة السابعة والنصف صباحاً . حسب الموعد المعطى .

الإوراق المطلوبة  هي : 

1 ) طباعة استمارة طلب القبول وعمل الكشف الطبي من موقع الجامعة .
2 ) صورة من الشهادة الابتدائية .
3 ) صورة من كرت العائلة .
4 ) تزكيتين .
5 ) (6) صور شمسية مقاس 6x4.
6 ) ملف علاقي أخضر .
والله ولي التوفيق ....

----------


## أم كريم

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
لمزيد التوضيح من هنا الأدلة والإرشادات http://www.iu.edu.sa/help/manual/Pages/default.aspx

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
موقع الأخ لا يشتغل الآن

هل الجامعة مختلطة؟ أنتظر الرد بارك الله فيكم!

----------


## أم كريم

> جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
> لمزيد التوضيح من هنا الأدلة والإرشادات http://www.iu.edu.sa/help/manual/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475
> موقع الأخ لا يشتغل الآن
> 
> هل الجامعة مختلطة؟ أنتظر الرد بارك الله فيكم!


وهذه قائمة بأسماء كلّيات وجامعات غير مختلطة  .  
 1- كلية الطب في دبي . 
 2- جامعة الأزهر في مصر . 
 3- جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في السعودية .  
 4- جامعة أم القرى في مكة المكرمة . 
 5- الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة . 

 6- جامعة الملك سعود في السعودية .
 والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/45883

----------


## أبو المنذر البخاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، وبارك الله في شيخنا ( خالد الشافعي ) 
أريد أن أعرف آخر ميعاد لتقديم الأوراق في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة لهذا العام 
أرجو الإجابة في أسرع وقت 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم كريم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، وبارك الله في شيخنا ( خالد الشافعي ) 
> أريد أن أعرف آخر ميعاد لتقديم الأوراق في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة لهذا العام 
> أرجو الإجابة في أسرع وقت 
> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


ادخلوا إلى الرابط لمزيد التوضيحات فهو يشتغل الآن
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131475

                             21-04-08, 01:10 AM                                                

  عبدالله القاضى 
                  وفقه الله


                                       تاريخ التسجيل: 18-02-07
                     الدولة: المدينة النبوية
                                                                   المشاركات: 959                     





                                                                    نصيحتي كذلك للطلاب أن التقديم يبقي علي فتحه 3 أشهر 
فمن أراد التقديم بالجامعة عليه أن يحجز في رحلة عمرة في خلال الفترة من  شهر أكتوبر إلي شهر يناير وهي مدة التقديم المتاحة للطلاب وأن لا يكتفي  بالتقديم عبر الإنترنت

لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي بن ىوسف                                                  _اخوتى فى الله بعد السلام عندى سؤال بسيط تقدمت بالطلب للدراسة في 19-7-2012وهوالان  تحت التعديل هل يمكننى اجراء المقابلة الشخصيةفي اى وقت ام مرتبطة باشعار  او موافقة اواذن من الجامعةبالذهاب واجراء المقابلة ومتى تظهر النتائج_
*المقابلة مفتوحة أمامك الى غاية شهر فبراير او مارس كما أخبرنا بذلك الاخ عبد الله القاضي  

بارك الله فيه 

و أمرها يرجع اليك لا تكون الا عن طريق رحلة العمرة لغير المقيمين بالسعودية 

و النتائج باذن الله رمضان المقبل 

ما أعرفه أنا هو أنكم إذا قدمتم مطلبا الآن و تم قبولكم فستباشرون الدراسة في الجامعة ليس هذا العام أقصد 2013-2014 و إنما 2014-2015
و أرجو أن يفيدكم الإخوة هنا

*

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أسماء الطلاب الذين قبلوا في الجامعة الإسلامية للعام الدراسي 1433 / 1434 هـ < 2012 / 2013 م > 
http://admission.iu.edu.sa/IuAbroadInquery.aspx

----------


## خالد الشافعي

كل عام وأنتم بخير ،
ومبارك القبول للناجحين ،
ووفق الله من لم يقبل بالجامعة ،
والأهم هو القبول في الجنة .

وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قبول أكثر من 5400 طالب بالجامعة الإسلامية ولقاء لاستقبال المستجدين الاثنين المقبل
الاثنين 10 شوال 1433
​

تستعدّ الجامعة الإسلامية لاستقبال طلابها المستجدين للعام الجامعي الجديد الذين بلغ عددهم 5453 طالباً منتظماً ومنتسباً في جميع الكليات.

وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل الدكتور عبدالله بن مساعد الزهراني أن من بين المقبولين 2536 طالباً من طلاب المنح من خارج المملكة، مضيفاً أن الجامعة شكلت لجاناً لاستقبالهم في المطار وتسكينهم بالوحدات السكنية وتوفير كامل حاجاتهم.

وقال الزهراني إن القبول أيضاً شمل أكثر من 500 طالب في السنة التحضيرية للكليات العلمية لأول مرة، وهي كلية الهندسة وكلية الحاسب الآلي وكلية العلوم.

من جهته قال عميد كلية العلوم الدكتور محمد هداية الله قاري إن الجامعة ستنظم يوم الاثنين المقبل الموافق 16/10/1433هـ لقاءً تعريفيًّا لاستقبال الطلاب المستجدين وطلاب السنة التحضيرية لإيضاح كافة المعلومات والشروط المتعلقة بالدراسة في الجامعة، إضافة إلى تعريف طلاب السنة التحضيرية بطبيعة الدراسة بها وكيفية التحاقهم بالكليات العلمية بعد انتهاء السنة التحضيرية.
الرابط :
http://www.iu.edu.sa/News/Pages/1013111.aspx

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من زكريا بنرمان
الرابط :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...131475&page=62
وبعد إحصاء الطلاب الظاهرة أسماؤهم على الموقع وجدنا أنهم لا يتجاوزون 1809 وبالتالي فالطلبة الذين لم تعلن أسماؤهم بعد يقدر عددهم بـ 727 طالب... والله أعلم 

نسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم للقبول هذه السنة

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من الدكتور عاصم القريوتي‏
الجامعة الإسلامية تبدأ القبول عبر موقعها الإلكتروني .. غدا

تبدأ الجامعة الإسلامية غداً (الأربعاء) استقبال طلبات القبول من الطلاب السعوديين والمقيمين آليًّا عبر بوابتها الإلكترونية في مختلف التخصصات الشرعية والعلمية.

وأوضح عميد القبول والتسجيل بالجامعة الدكتور عبدالله بن مساعد الزهراني أن الجامعة ستبدأ تلقي طلبات القبول إلكترونيًّا عبر موقعها على الإنترنت بدءًا من يوم غدٍ الأربعاء العاشر من شعبان وحتى يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الموافق للسادس عشر من شعبان.

وبيّن الزهراني أن التقديم سيكون على مسارين: مسار "الكليات الشرعية والأدبية" الذي يشمل: كلية الشريعة، كلية الدعوة وأصول الدين، كلية القرآن الكريم والدراسات الإسلامية، كلية الحديث الشريف والدراسات الإسلامية، كلية اللغة العربية، والمسار الآخر: "مسار السنة التحضيرية للكليات العلمية" التي تشمل: كلية العلوم، كلية الحاسب الآلي ونظم المعلومات، كلية الهندسة، مشيراً إلى أن المفاضلة تتم حسب النسبة الموزونة إضافة إلى اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية وتوفر المقاعد.

وقال إن الجامعة أعدّت خطة للقبول هذا العام تتضمّن عدة مراحل، تبدأ باستقبال طلبات الالتحاق من خلال الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة، حيث يقوم الطالب بتسجيل بياناته، ومن ثم متابعة الطلب والحصول على استمارة الترشيح المبدئي إلكترونيًّا وطباعتها، حيث سيُحدد بها لكل طالب موعد مراجعة الجامعة لتدقيق الوثائق وإجراء المقابلات الشخصية، ليتم قبول الطالب في الكلية التي اختارها حسب توفر المقاعد، وفي حال عدم توفرها يُتاح له اختيار الرغبة التالية.

وأكد عميد القبول والتسجيل على الطلاب الراغبين في التقديم ضرورة مراجعة موقع الجامعة على الإنترنت (www.iu.edu.sa) للاطلاع على خطة القبول وطريقة التقديم بالتفصيل والشروط والمستندات المطلوبة للقبول، وقراءتها بعناية لضمان نجاح عملية التقديم، راجياً لجميع المتقدمين التوفيق.

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------

